# Facebook Paired Encoder : Feature Request



## Adrian Davis (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi OBS Dev Team,

Just wondering if you have the facebook paired encoder feature on your radar.
This would be great to just make it easy to start live streams from OBS without having to have the facebook live page open.
It would be also great to have a countdown until the stream goes live.

Cheers,
Adro!


----------



## Adrian Davis (Mar 19, 2018)

https://developers.facebook.com/docs/videos/live-video/getting-started


----------



## Mango (May 17, 2020)

Good morning everyone.  I just wanted to see if there was any more discussion on this.  This was the first result in a Google search for "obs facebook paired encoder".  Is this a feature that would be possible to implement with OBS?


----------



## Loomsy (May 25, 2020)

Hi guys, I'm also interested to know more details about this as was just looking into it now. OBS is it possible? Thanks


----------



## Bergie008 (Oct 4, 2020)

+1


----------



## Al Quimby (Jul 7, 2021)

Any word on this??? This would be most helpful!!


----------

